# Steampunk Vampiress 2011



## Dynomysus (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm a little late in the game, but I just found these pics and thought I'd share. The foundation dress (in burgundy) was an old vampiress costume I had laying around at work. Corset from Victoria's Secret, jacket I made, goggles I bought and painted, top hat I got from work and embellished, umbrella I hand painted, gloves from my costume archives.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

I Like! Excellent Costumes - Steampunk goes hand & hand with the creative urge that halloween home haunters have to fabrication things!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing costumes! You both look fantastic!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Great costumes! Love the creativity!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice costume. Who knew that parasols could withstand helicopter blades? Surely not I


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Both of your costumes look awesome! Great job


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice costume!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it, you made my day


----------



## EmilyNparty (Feb 15, 2012)

*Fangs!*

Check out these reusable fang tooth caps for your vampire costume! ---> http://bitly.com/wk68e3


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Very creative combination. Excellent job!


----------

